
Docker pull numbers are just like site visit counters from the old days - kiranmova
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28886135/track-docker-repositories-pull
======
kiranmova
Is there a better place to host container images, that can provide real
tangible metrics in terms of who is really pulling/using the docker image --
like client geo location.

take redis for example, 10M+ pulls. can i know who is really using (is it an
automated bot? or ci system or actual applications).

[https://store.docker.com/images/1f6ef28b-3e48-4da1-b838-5bd8...](https://store.docker.com/images/1f6ef28b-3e48-4da1-b838-5bd8710a2053?tab=description)

